# Reading > General Literature >  Favourite Dystopian novels

## Munro

Throughout this forum there has been much discussion on dystopian novels and their relevance today. What do you all think is the best dystopian novel written?...eg._Nineteen Eighty-Four, A Clockwork Orange, Brave New World..._Personally I loved the former two, and I'm about to read the latter.

----------


## Robert E Lee

> Throughout this forum there has been much discussion on dystopian novels and their relevance today. What do you all think is the best dystopian novel written?...eg._Nineteen Eighty-Four, A Clockwork Orange, Brave New World..._Personally I loved the former two, and I'm about to read the latter.


You should only let us pick one. If I had to pick one I'd go with Brave New World.

----------


## Munro

Ok, I'm determined to get SOME feedback in this topic area, because there has been a lot of discussion as to what novels hold most significance and importance in our society today, and these political statements are important now more than ever in an increasingly oppressed world. The fact that some people believe that patriotism is great and furthermore that America is great proves why 1984 is actually still as relevant today as it was back when Stalin was a threat to world stability. Orwell's dystopian future isn't only a scathing attack on Stalinism, but on all forms of totalitarianism altogether, then, now and in the future. The wave of nationalism that has swept America is scary (and I'm sure that your deducated selves have noticed) to outsiders, and Bush's rhetoric appears as powerful and deceptive as any speech made by Hitler, Stalin or any dictator seeking to use patriotism as a reason to further their nation's interests. For this reason, Orwell's work of "politcal writing turned art" is relevant today as it was in 1948...
...by the way, I don't want to turn this wonderful literature forum into too much of a political debate...but if I did it was only to argue against a few contributors that 1984 is more than "irrelevant anti-Communist propaganda".

----------


## Robert E Lee

> Ok, I'm determined to get SOME feedback in this topic area, because there has been a lot of discussion as to what novels hold most significance and importance in our society today, and these political statements are important now more than ever in an increasingly oppressed world. The fact that some people believe that patriotism is great and furthermore that America is great proves why 1984 is actually still as relevant today as it was back when Stalin was a threat to world stability. Orwell's dystopian future isn't only a scathing attack on Stalinism, but on all forms of totalitarianism altogether, then, now and in the future. The wave of nationalism that has swept America is scary (and I'm sure that your deducated selves have noticed) to outsiders, and Bush's rhetoric appears as powerful and deceptive as any speech made by Hitler, Stalin or any dictator seeking to use patriotism as a reason to further their nation's interests. For this reason, Orwell's work of "politcal writing turned art" is relevant today as it was in 1948...
> ...by the way, I don't want to turn this wonderful literature forum into too much of a political debate...but if I did it was only to argue against a few contributors that 1984 is more than "irrelevant anti-Communist propaganda".


Brave New World is more relevant. Technological advances, glorification of mass production, end of wars (let's face it: today's wars consist of a bunch of gigantic nations picking on one small nation at a time), socially-sanctioned drug use (Prozac, Ritalin, Valium), and the decline of religion.

----------


## Schiller

What I liked most was 'Fahrenheit 451' by Ray Bradbury. Because it's a mixture of 1984 and 'Brave new world'. You have a regime which controls the people, but in contrast to 1984 this is not obviuos. It's more a kind of a silent regime controlling by supporting the natural stupidity of men (especially with mass-media which show everything entertaining like soap-operas, but nothing political or intellectual). So it's not just about freedom of men, but about their ability and willingness to use this freedom for free opinions and thoughts. Which I think is very important nowadays.

----------


## Munro

Yes I will definitely read _Farenheit 451_, I find the idea of a world without books (especially as an avid reader) disturbing, and intriguing. Imagine a world with no books...

----------


## Zeno

Heres a link for you

http://mb.sparknotes.com/mb.epl?b=67&amp;m=516012&amp;t=181723&amp;w=1

----------


## piquant

I'll have to put a word in for Brave new World. Although I enjoyed the story of 1984 much more, Brave New World seemed more realistic and frightening. The idea of a culture drugged into happiness is becoming all to plausible. What is even more frightening is that many people are so "well adjusted" to our current society that they don't need drugs to fit in. Huxley himself commented on the logical flaw of basing our description of normalcy on an abnormal, dehumanizing society. Here's a quote from Brave New World Revisited, by Huxley. In this passage he occasionally quotes Dr. Erich Fromm

Our increasing mental sickness may find expression in neurotic symptoms. These symptoms are conspicuous and extremely distressing. But "let us beware of defining mental hygene as the prevention of symptoms. Symptoms as such are not our enemy, but our friend; where there are symptoms there is conflict, and conflict always indicates the forces of life which strive fo integration and happiness are still fighting." The really hopeless victims of mental illness are to be found among those who appear to be the most normal. "Many of them are so normal because they are so well adjusted to our mode of existence, because their human voice has been silenced so early in their lives, that they do not even struggle or suffer or develop symptoms as the neurotic does." They are not normal in what may be called the absolute sence of the word; they are normal only in relation to a profoundly abnormal society. Their perfect adjustment to that abnormal society is a measure of their mental sickness. These millions of abnormally normal people, living without fuss in a society to which, if they were fully human beings, they aught not to be adjusted, still cherish the "illusion of individuality," but in fact they have been to a great extent deindividualized. Their conformity is developing into something like uniformity. But "uniformity and freedom are incompatible. Uniformity and mental health are incompatible too....Man is not made to be an automaton, and if he becomes one, the basis for mental health is destroyed."

 :Frown:  Sorry this quote was so long, but I've never heard it said better.

----------


## den

I agree with a few others here, that Huxleys' Brave New World is definitely one of the more memorable novels that so closely apply to todays' socio-political demise. He taught George Orwell, and he was a man of prophetic vision. 

In todays' ever-increasing homogenised world and lack of self-introspection, it's a shame that he didn't receive more acclaim for the works he wrote.

----------

